# anyone know what this is ??



## JKT (Dec 24, 2015)

does anyone know anything about this bike ??  thanks


----------



## bairdco (Dec 24, 2015)

Late 70's Sears free spirit.  Worth about $100


----------



## JKT (Dec 24, 2015)

bairdco said:


> Late 70's Sears free spirit.  Worth about $100




okay thank you... just thought it was a bit odd looking and didn't know anything about it..


----------



## bairdco (Dec 25, 2015)

It is a funky looking bike.  I dig the triangle reflector.

Hate to hit a big jump on it though. Looks like that springer fork would collapse.


----------



## tocbike (Dec 27, 2015)

I like theses MX looking bikes, not something I collect, but I would say worth at least $150 in that condition in my market (depending on how crusty the chrome is from up-close)


----------

